# Walnut



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

What do you think of these ? I was rubbing my guide rollers the whole way...they are 25" apart. Even got stuck a couple times and had to go ahead of the rollers with a hatchet and shave the bark. 24" wide 5/4" live edge slabs 10 feet long.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

you could pass off those logs in the river at willy wonka for choclolate


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Daren, if I keep reading your stuff your gonna cause me some marital rifts. Cause I'm gonna load up a trailer and drive 12 hours out there and buy some wood. Wifey would not be pleased :no:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

clarionflyer said:


> Daren, if I keep reading your stuff your gonna cause me some marital rifts. Wifey would not be pleased :no:.


Really want to PO her ? Buy a mill :laughing:. (I took that picture myself, camera on timer...the wife was visiting the mother in law, where I was _supposed _to be but was "busy" )


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Funny you said that cause for about 1/4 second the thought passed through my mind. Then I remembered I have no idea what I'm doing (let alone the time or money for a mill). My uncle has one though, lives near you I think (close to Macomb).


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*wishing*

Daren wish I could see that wood. but would like to have some even more. Raskgle.


Daren said:


> Really want to PO her ? Buy a mill :laughing:. (I took that picture myself, camera on timer...the wife was visiting the mother in law, where I was _supposed _to be but was "busy" )


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, those are TRIPLE NICE!


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

They are beautiful. I'll see if I can make some like them (only thicker) on this last batch I got in. But my mill will only cut 24" wide and I hate pushing it. It always get the feeling that the band is going to come off, or it's rising in the cut, or it's cutting convex. But walnut is fairly easy to mill so I'm going tol push it.

I'm trying to figure out this picture posting.

Well I haven't figured out how to organize the pictures and the text so I got a long string of pictures. 

The first is what I call antique walnut. It's about 70" long. It has a very unique color that I couldn't capture on camera. It's what I call reddish cocoa brown. I included the picture of the turning blank because it was the one that captured the color best. The sawdust from the mill looked like someone had sprinkled cocoa all over the ground.

The two freshly milled flitches were over 24" wide before debarking. I had to stop and hatchet some bark getting by the widest part.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Well I see it rearranged the pictures on me so my references were wrong. :wallbash:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtclod said:


> . But my mill will only cut 24" wide and I hate pushing it.


:laughing:, push it. If the guard gets in the way, take a grinder to it. Keep your bands sharp and tight and go for it. I have tried to tear mine up for 5 years, still cutting within 1/16" on 16' on a homemade deck.


----------

